# Observation hive brooding up



## coalsmok (Jan 27, 2017)

I have a observation hive that is stocked with a nuc that I thought would be to weak to winter outside. They had pretty well run thru their stores a few weeks ago so I gave them some Mann Lake winter patties. I thought they are not supposed to get enough pollen from these to make them lay brood. I looked at it last night and I have a small patch of brood (child's hand sized) on the outside of one frame(double wide hive). 
I need to give them something but wonder if the patties made them start to brood up. We are still facing at least a month of winter and maybe longer to a good flow. So give them more or give them something else?


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

If they have access to the outside, they may be finding the early maples and such in bloom. I know mine are really collecting something.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

If the location where the OBH is not heated to maintain a constant temperature I would not feed syrup. The rising temperatures will cause expantion of the syrup and make it leak out. If you have the ability give them some granulated sugar.


----------



## coalsmok (Jan 27, 2017)

I have kept a syrup feeder on them all winter. It didn't seem to interest them until I put the winter pattie on top of the cluster. Then it seems that they made a big jump in syrup use and movement in the hive. 

I need to work out picture posting on here and post some pics of my hive.


----------

